# 2Pac's Leben wird veröffentlicht



## Mandalorianer (2 Dez. 2010)

*Auftrag geht an politischen Aktivisten
2Pac's Leben wird veröffentlicht​*



​
14 Jahre nach seinem Tod, soll nun die erste offizielle Biografie des amerikanischen Rappers Tupac Amaru Shakur (†25) verfasst werden. Der Autor ist Kevin Powell, ein amerikanischer Aktivist und Journalist, der bereits einige Bücher über Themen, wie Rasse, Politik und Hip Hop geschrieben hat.

Dass er derjenige ist, der über das Leben des Rappers schreiben darf, erfüllt ihn mit Stolz: „Es ist eine Ehre über die Lebensgeschichte, einer der großartigsten Ikonen der Hip Hop und Pop-Kultur Geschichte zu schreiben.“ Ihn selbst hat der Tod Tupac's, der nach einer Schießattacke in Las Vegas am 13. September 1996 im Krankenhaus seinen Verletzungen erlag, sehr mitgenommen.

Afeni Shakur, die Mutter von 2Pac verlässt sich darauf, dass Powell die Geschichte ihres Sohnes aus der richtigen Perspektive erzählt. In einem Interview sagt sie über ihn: „Ich vertraue ihm und seiner Dokumentation über das Leben meines Sohnes und ich weiß, dass er die Biografie mit Herz schreibt." Ein genaues Veröffentlichungsdatum ist noch nicht bekannt. 

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2010)

Interessiert das jemanden?


----------



## Gottes-Rache (2 Dez. 2010)

Natürlich interessiert das einige!!
2Pac ist eine Legende


----------



## balu1982 (3 Dez. 2010)

Ich bin auch gespannt auf das Buch.
Ich hoffe es wird auch ins deutsche übersetzt


----------

